# What breed would you say this cat is?



## IsabellaGranger (May 1, 2020)

This is Chimi, a five-month old baby we own at home, after rescuing it from the perils of the night. It seems we can't exactly figure out if it's a purebred (and if so, what breed it is), or a hybrid. Maybe you can offer some assistance...what would you say?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Neither. Either a DLH (Domestic Long Haired) or DMH (Domestic Medium Hair). A fluffy little moggie.


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

What a cutie! She looks like my Louise, who was found in the night, too, when she was about a month old. She's a DSH. We call her a cow kitty but that's not a breed; it refers to her being black & white like Holstein Fresian cows.

Is your cat fascinated with water? I've read that black & white bi-color cats tend to be.


----------



## IsabellaGranger (May 1, 2020)

marie73 said:


> Neither. Either a DLH (Domestic Long Haired) or DMH (Domestic Medium Hair). A fluffy little moggie.


Oh well, thank you...we supposed she had to be a mix at least, because she looks different from my other cats, both DSH...it's good to know she's nothing too complicated to look after, hah. Thank you!



catsinthegarden said:


> What a cutie! She looks like my Louise, who was found in the night, too, when she was about a month old. She's a DSH. We call her a cow kitty but that's not a breed; it refers to her being black & white like Holstein Fresian cows.
> 
> Is your cat fascinated with water? I've read that black & white bi-color cats tend to be.
> 
> View attachment 129140


Thank you! Indeed she does look like your cat...so cute! Mine has longer hair, her coat is like a bunny's, that's why we thought she could be a purebred, or at least a mix 
I don't know about that. During summer we sometimes bathed her, and she seemed okay with it...then again, my other cats absolutely hate water; there's scratching and whining everywhere, so I guess we could say she likes it more than they do, hahah.


----------

